# Nitrox question.



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

So I am getting my NITROX cert. and it seem that it is pretty complex with min and max depths on what mix% you use. Am I reading to much into to it and making it tougher then it should be? Maybe it is that I am still "green" In the diving world.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

*nitrox*

Take the classs learn what you need to pass. Then turn your comp on switch to nitrox 1.6 according to noaah and 1.4 for padi insert mix % and dive. You are way to worried hell alot of people don't even take the class not that I am saying that is a good thing. Happy Diving


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

It's pretty simple, once you get the hang of it. Biggest thing is planning ahead and knowing where you are going, so you can get the right mix. Post your questions as you go, there are lots of experienced divers on the board.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't trust your computer, UNDERSTAND everything there is to know about partial pressure of oxygen and diving physiology and trust your own brain. If you have any questions about it I would be glad to explain it. It really is very simple.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

NITROX can be very complex, or it can be almost as simple as some of the posts here have said. The best advice I can give is make sure you understand the possible effects of your decisions concerning PO2's, MOD's, etc. and go from there. It's a lot safer if you understand WHY you're doing something. FenderBender can help, or if you'd like, come by MBT and I'll be happy to smooth out the basics for you.

Jim


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Oxygen toxicity is very unforgiving while diving... Computers are great and I've been using a Cobra for years on NITROX -- but figure out your "hard bottom" and don't violate it, no matter what your computer might say.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

As everyone said learn the basics first. The rest comes with diving. I've been diving nitrox for about 4-5 years now and have used it so much i know all the MOD's for what I dive and also my personal limitations. Also once you know the basics you'll fully trust your computer, and also if anything ever happens to you comp you'll be safe

I'd take Evensplit up on his offer and swing by MBT and get a explanation of what you don't understand. If you're like me it's easier to learn when talking to someone rather then on the computer/in a book.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. I have already taken the test all I have to do is head up to MBT for the hands on part. I did go back and re-read some of the info and it seems to make a little more sense now. Paul I am defiantly like you as far as the learning better when I hear it and see it from a person. Thank you Bender and Split for offering to explain it to me and there is a good chance I will take you guys up on the offer!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like you are on your way to more bottom time. Next stop, the trimix course!


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

I took the Nitrox course (thru Dive Pros), for the sole reason of having another safety margin besides my usual conservative profiles. I am 54 yrs old and could use the edge Nitrox gives me by relieving some of the nitrogen my tired old ass tends to accumulate due to a slower metabolism. Another benefit is that the headaches which appeared after a dive more often than not have disappeared.
Like they said above, watch your MOD, plan your dive, and dive your plan. - Ric


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

amnbowser said:


> Take the classs learn what you need to pass. Then turn your comp on switch to nitrox 1.6 according to noaah and 1.4 for padi insert mix % and dive. You are way to worried hell alot of people don't even take the class not that I am saying that is a good thing. Happy Diving


+1

Been diving Nitrox for years, might take the 'Pay Another Dollar In' class someday just to make it easier to get my tanks filled....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot just about all those formulas from the book...ok...ALL of em.

Whole thing is plan your dive depths before you get your tank filled, then get em filled to the mix that the chart says is the best, wether you decide to stay safer on a 1.4, or go a 1.6, then as long as you analzye your tanks and label em, and you stick to your planned depths, that is all you need.

I personnaly go to a 1.6, cuz i rarely spend much time laying on the bottom at max depth.

Don't let it get over complicated. first chapter you already learned the basics of WHY you can't exceed the depth limits


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I see all these posts about know your limit and dive your safe depth. This is all true. The main point that I think should be understood completely is WHY you are limited and the serious combination of factors that can bring on an O2 hit should be understood completely. Those can only be learned in a proper taught class. VENTID what does that word mean??


----------

